# who says you cant plow in august



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

who says you cant plow in august 
irean storm cleanup


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. Bigger picture would be nice though.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah I tried to upload a bigger pic and it would not
Let me


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

the public works had a few trucks around here yesterday plowin debri and branchs and water off roads from the storm


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

yup we were doing it while the storm was going on works good until you get wire wound up in the crazy wheel took the bearings and all out :crying:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

kinda same thing rain dose a lot to gravel drive way,


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

heres another pic


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's awesome ...The town trucks around L.I. had plow on to move the downed trees ..It was wierd see it in august N.Y.C declared a state of emergercy so we are working 12 to 15 hour forced days until further notice ...can"t wait for thursday's pay checks....


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

wow that truck sags a lot in the front...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I used my blade to spread gravel onto my driveway back in april- lotsa things they are good for besides snow.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Summer tires and no Balast dose make them sag a little more


----------

